# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Blessing of the Fleet

## MIke R

like every other Catholic ceremony...just an excuse to rationalize  committing a whole bunch of mortal sins....and today certainly was no exception....this morning we had a regular fishing trip (Wendi caught three striped bass! )...this afternoon the boats all decorated themselves for the blessing and overloaded their boats ( while the Coast Guard  wisely looks the other way - just today! ) ...so this afternoon we decorated, loaded up, and went and got blessed ( why does the holy water sizzle and evaporate when it hits me??).... and I took a bunch of local young 20 something local adults along with me I ve known since they were toddlers, to party hearty...this is a town wide party on the water event year after year..one of the better holidays of the summer for us here....


some pics


  

the bishop blessing us...

 

now that our souls are saved...let the party begin

 




I believe Jesus himself said you must do a keg stand on Blessing day....so its not our fault!
 


everyone  starting to convene  at Long Pt for the post blessing party

----------


## andynap

Aren't we so cute today-  }:|

----------


## NHDiane

I have to say that the priest to the right of the Bishop looks a little creepy with his Mr. Peepers glasses and pork-pie lid! Maybe he had a little wine prior to the festivities??

----------


## MIke R

dont ask me?...I think they are _all_  a bit freaky...LOL

----------


## NHDiane

Good point

----------


## andynap

I don't understand. Priests come to bless the fleet and they are made fun of?? You can make fun for other things but both of you are way off course here.

----------


## katva

Looks like fun!

----------


## MIke R

sorry Andy..I just dont take Catholics seriously at all given all the "issues"...but I am sorry if it offends you....its really no big deal to me at all....I only agree to go through the procession because I am basically paid to do so....and I cant help to find it  funny that all these good practicing Catholic fishermen feel the need to be blessed, only to go and break half the commandments during the rest of the day...but thats me

all that aside it  was a great day

----------


## andynap

Well it does offend me that you go out of your way to make fun gratuitously just to make fun and whether the "Catholics" break half the commandments has nothing to do with the priests coming out- assuming you remember the commandments to start with.

----------


## MIke R

it was very nice that the priests came out to bless all the boats....no doubt....keeps the tradition alive....very nice....and we cant have a party without it anyway, so that alone makes it worth it

----------


## MIke R

and I do remember the commandments for sure.....how can I not when I see practicing Catholics breaking them everyday to remind me?.... }:|

----------


## NHDiane

I would have said the same thing if he was a protestant! Sorry Andy...

----------


## sbhlvr

Fun times in P-town, sorry we missed it. It was a beautiful day and I'm sure the town was a buzz'in as usual.

----------

